# Promenade Lyonnaise-Walk In Lyon



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*La Part-Dieu's skyline with from the left to the right the tour Part-Dieu (165m-541 ft), Oxygène Tower (115m-377ft), Swiss Life (82m-269ft) and EDF (75m-246ft) :*


*The Musée des Confluences with the skyline :*


*The museum :*








*The future Raymond Barre bridge under construction on the Edouard Hérriot harbor :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*The Confluence, where the Saône meets the Rhône :*


*The museum :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*The Museum :*








*The future Raymond Barre bridge :*


*The tramway under construction :*


*The Pasteur bridge :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*The Museum :*



*Cours Charlemagne :*




*The Musée des Confluences :*



*The Region hall :*



*The mall :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*The mall :*



*The region hall :*



*Inside the mall :*




*Habitation building under construction :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*The nautical place :*





*The mall :*



*GDF-Suez building :*


*Habitation buildings :*


*The bridge :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*The capitaincy :*


*The mall :*


*Nautical place :*



*The mall from the bridge over the nautical place :*


*Habitation buildings :*


*The capitaincy and the harbor :*


*Habitation buildings :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Erevan garden :*




*Habitation buildings :*







*Something's burning on the hill :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

Habitation buildings under construction :







*Office buildings :*



*Residential buildings :*


*Geramine Tillon school :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Residential buildings under construction :*





*Residential buildings :*





*Office buildings :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Residential building under construction :*


*Municipal archives :*



*Old prisons being rehabilited :*




*Cours Charlemagne :*


*Perrache train station :*


*Motorway junction of Perrache :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Carnot place :*




*Victor Hugo street :*



*Ampère place :*


*Bellecour place :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Bellecour place :*










*Finished !*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 1/38*

*Hi, ready for a new walk ? Pics taken yesterday.*

*Schuman Bridge (U/C) and Mazaryk Bridge from Clémenceau Bridge :*


*Clémenceau Bridge :*



*Fourvière hill and St-Jean fort from Clémenceau bridge :*


*The Saône river :*


*Work on Croix-Rousse tunnel which open september the 2nd :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 2/38*

*Croix-Rousse tunnel :*



*The way to go at the top of Croix-Rousse hill :*





*Vaise District :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 3/38*

*Croix Crousse district :*




*L'observance on Fourivère Hill :*


*Bléton Street :*




*Croix-Rousse boulevard :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 4/38*

*Buildings and places around Croix-Rousse Boulevard :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Buildings and places around Croix-RousseBoulevard:*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*9/38*

*Buildings and places around Croix-Rousse Boulevard :*




*4th arrondissement (borough) city hall :*




*Traduction : In the memory of the Canuts who fought for the liberty and took over the anciant walls of the city today La Croix-Rousse boulevard on 25th february 1848 :*


*Ozanam street :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 7/38*

*Ozanam street :*


*The top of the Part-Dieu tower highest building in Lyon :*

*Charité steeple near from Bellecour Place :*

*Hôtel-Dieu steeple :*

*Jean Moulin University :*

*Fourvière Basilica and metallic tower :*


*Saint-Jean cathedral :*

*In the middle the Musée des Confluences under construction :*


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Thank you for sharing, very nice shots.


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Always pleased to watch your pictures.


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*A little walk realised this morning, it was a bit early and it's the holydays therefore most of the streets were deserted.
First, street of Republic : the former building of the local newspaper Le Progrès, today a store.*



*Street of Republic :*





*The soldiers were the only people in the streets :*



*The Hôtel-Dieu, a former hospital :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Place of the Republic :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Place/Street of the Republic and its surroundings :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Grolée street, one the most beautiful XIXth century district in Lyon :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Church Saint-Bonnaventure, the last medieval building in the District :*



*The former building of the Galerie Lafayette :*















*To be continued...*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very elegant!


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Magnificent!


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Now we're leaving Grolée for the "Place des Cordeliers", a mix of gothical, XIXth century, and modern building :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*The trade palace/Stock Exchange :*





*Street of Republic :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Now we're taking the Passage de l'Argue to the reach the "place des Jacobins" :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Place des Jacobins :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Théâtre des Célestins :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*From the Saône bank :*








[/url]

*The Basilica at the top and the Cathedral :*



*The Courthouse :*



*Bonarpate Bridge :*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/nqS3Qi]

*Courthouse footbridge, and in the background La Croix-Rousse :*



*Church Saint-Georges and at the top Saint-Just high school :*



*Saint-Georges footbridge :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*"Place Bellecour" :*













*End of the walk !*


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great pics, thank you.


----------



## alexandre haas (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow ! This thread is fabulous. Good job !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Lyon :cheers:


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

Next page !


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*The "Amphithéatre des Trois-Gaules", a roman vestige discovered in the XVIIIth century :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Now we're taking a traboule, to reach the "Cour des Voraces", a famous courtyard. A traboule is passage through buildings which allows to cross block easily, unfortunately most of them are now closed :*










*Cour des Voraces, symbol of the Canuts and their revolts :*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The Roman remains look beautifully maintained. 

Just lovely!


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Boulevard de la Croix-Rousse :*










*View of the city from the place Bellevue :*










*La Part-Dieu :*










*Incity tower :*










*Swiss Life tower and Oxygène tower :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*The former Guimet museum :*










*In the middle ground the "Gratte-ciel" of Villeurbanne :*










*Church of redemeption :*










*La Cité Internationale designed by Renzo Piano :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Now we're leaving La Croix-Rousse to go to Caluire-et-Cuire, another beautiful point of view over the city : :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Interpol HQ :*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Do most people, in Lyon, live in apartments; or are here suburban housing estates and areas? If so, what are they like?


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ Most of the people live in apartments, there's some housing areas in the western suburban. I don't have pics to show how it looks...


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Now we're going to the Passerelle de la paix to cross the Rhône and to reach the Cité Internationale.*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*The Cité Internationale looks like a long corridor, the buildings on both side are mixed used. You can find apartments, offices, congress hall, restaurants, hotel, museum of contemporary art...*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*We're now in the Parc de la Tête d'Or, the biggest park in the city. There's a few Islands in the middle of the lake, we can reach one of them by a tunnel. The Souvenir Island is a memorial for all the soldiers coming from Lyon who died in WWI :*


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*The Grandes Serres :*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I think Lyon looks to be a perfect city for families.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Samolymp said:


> ^^ Most of the people live in apartments, there's some housing areas in the western suburban. I don't have pics to show how it looks...


Not just in west, also the east, the south, the north.
In 2006, 41% of the population in Lyon metropolitan area lived in individual houses.


----------

